# Avira Antivir Personal (Free)



## Adi | tmine (23. Juli 2008)

Hi Tutorial.de Gemeinde 

Ich hab ein ziemliches Problem mit meinem Avira Antivir. Ich war bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit dem Antivirus, nur leider seit einiger Zeit will der mir so ziemlich jede .exe Datei löschen. (Unter anderem auch selbst geschriebene c Programme) XD
Dies ist ziemlich störend, denn z.B. meistens wenn ich meinen Desktop öffne fängt Antivir sofort an diesen nach Viren zu scannen und will mir dann jede vorhandene .exe löschen. (können bei mir leider manchmal bis zu 20 sein) somit muss ich wieder 20 Meldungen mit ignorieren wegklicken. 
Zudem zweifle ich immer mehr an der wirklichen Funktion des Programmes, denn wann weiss ich nun ob diese .exe wirklich infiziert ist? und ohne .exe Dateien laufen ja keine Progs XD somit kann ich Antivir schlecht den Wunsch erfüllen und alle löschen 

Hoffe mir kann hier einer weiterhelfen 

Danke schon mal


----------



## hela (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
benutze doch einfach mal einen Online-Virenscanner (z.B. den von Kaspersky). Dann siehst du, ob dir Avira nur was vorgaukelt oder ob es für dieses Verhalten Gründe gibt.


----------



## Adi | tmine (23. Juli 2008)

hmm oke vielen Dank werd meinen Rechner nun mal abscannen und schauen ob ich nun wirklich so versäucht bin oder doch nicht XD 

naja nur wie gesagt fals nicht .... soll ich überhaupt noch weiter bei Antivir bleiben oder gibt es da noch eine bessere Freeware Lösung?


----------



## Navy (23. Juli 2008)

Wozu braucht Du überhaupt eine deratige Lösung?

Neue Viren werden heutzutage nur sehr schleppend bis nie erkannt, die Engines der Antivirenprogramme weichen untereinander in der Erkennung deutlich ab, von Schutz kann man also nur sehr bedingt sprechen. Sofern Du keine Dateien aus nicht-vertraulicher Quelle öffnest (Dateien, die Du von Freunden bekommst sind *nicht* automatisch sicher) und nicht mit root/admin-Rechten auf dem System arbeitest bist Du eigentlich sicher.

Überleg Dir, ob Du als Privatanwender wirklich so ein Programm brauchst. Und wenn die Antwort "Ja" lautet dann fällt mir noch "Bit-Defender" ein, welches ich aber ebenso als "Schlangenöl" einstufe.


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Juli 2008)

Avast wäre die bessere Freewarelösung.

Avira ist durchaus bekannt dafür sehr anfällig für Fehlerkennungen zu sein, und dabei trotzdem eine recht niedrige Erkennungsrate zu haben.
Ich würde mich da nicht lumpen lassen.

Kaspersky Antivir (einer der besten am Markt) kostet nur 25€ Jährlich, da spart man sich eben mal einen Hamburger im Jahr, dann passt das ^^


----------



## Adi | tmine (23. Juli 2008)

@Navy
hmm ja schon klar dass man nicht alles öffnen sollte und sich selbst vor den groben Viren ganz gut mit seinem Verhalten schützen kann, nur ich brauche meinen Rechner halt auch oft um Dinge zu testen. Somit kanns schon mal vorkommen, dass ich was öffne, von dem ich nicht 100% weiss woher es kommt und was es tut. 

Eigentlich hatte ich bissher noch nie Virenprobleme. Aber hi und da bin ich schon froh trotzdem ein Virentool installiert zu haben.

@Andreas Späth
Vielen Dank werde mir diese Alternativen mal anschauen.


----------



## spex (24. Juli 2008)

Avira AntiVir ist erkennungsmäßig eigentlich sehr gut dabei.
Jedoch lässt sich die Engine leicht austricksen weil es soweit ich weis immernoch nur nach Offsets scannt, zumindest in der Free Version.
Einige Einträge machen es auch möglich das AV komplett abzuschalten.

Die Aussage das solche Programme sinnlos sind und es reicht wenn man darauf achtet Was man öffnet, halte ich für sehr naiv.

Es mag noch so viele Berichte geben die Personal Firewalls und AntiViren Programme verspotten oder in den Dreck ziehen, aber dennoch machen sie ihren Job und einige nochdazu sehr gut. Wenn ich mich auf einer Seite bewege die durch Sicherheitslücken im Browser o.ä. Schadsoftware auf meinen PC schleust, dann merk ich das nicht, es seidenn ein AntiVirenprogramm erkennt diese (Vorrausgesetzt es ist ihm bekannt). Die meisten Trojaner, Bots weisen übliche Merkmale auf die es einem leicht machen sie zu erkennen.

Aus meiner Sicht bietet Kaspersky Internet Security guten Schutz. Es lässt sich nicht ohne Weiteres beenden, nicht für Anfänger zumindest. Man sollte es dennoch wenn man gerade mal nicht im Internet ist abschalten weil es doch manchmal den PC schon etwas verlangsamt.

Gruss


----------



## Navy (25. Juli 2008)

> Die Aussage das solche Programme sinnlos sind und es reicht wenn man darauf achtet 
> Was man öffnet, halte ich für sehr naiv.

Was Du davon hälst ist mir egal. Fakt ist, dass die meisten Viren und Trojaner nicht über unentdeckte und unpatchbare Exploits/Bugs/$FEHLER bei Windows eintrudeln, sondern über bekannte Löcher, die eigentlich als längst gestopft gelten (siehe z.B. Sasser, der nur so heftig war, weil es einfach viel zu viele ungepatchte Systeme gab). Ein anderer Teil der System wird über das Herunterladen und Öffnen/Ausführen von Dateien aus mindestens verdächtigen Quellen infiziert. Es ist auch einfach zu schön, wenn Photoshop_CS3_keygen.exe beim Geldsparen hilft -- übrigens einer der Hauptgründe für die breite Verteilung von Schadcode ist das Herunterladen von Hilfsprogrammen und Cracks für die Nutzung illegaler Kopien.

> Es mag noch so viele Berichte geben die Personal Firewalls und AntiViren Programme 
> verspotten oder in den Dreck ziehen, aber dennoch machen sie ihren Job und einige 
> nochdazu sehr gut.

Du hast die meisten Berichte nicht *durch*gelesen. Gerade Personal Firewall sind einfach nutzlos, weil sie nicht im Ansatz halten können, was sie versprechen und im Gegenteil eher Schaden anrichten als zu schützen. Beschäftige Dich bitte eingehend mit http://www.ntsvcfg.de/linkblock.html mit einem Augenmerk auf http://archiv.ulm.ccc.de/chaosseminar/200412-pfw/cs-200412-pfw_video.ogg

> Wenn ich mich auf einer Seite bewege die durch Sicherheitslücken 
> im Browser o.ä. Schadsoftware auf meinen PC schleust, dann merk ich das nicht, es 
> seidenn ein AntiVirenprogramm erkennt diese (Vorrausgesetzt es ist ihm bekannt).

"Ich bin sicher, es sei denn mein Antiviren-programm erkennt den Virus nicht". Wie Sinnlos diese Aussage ist, erkennst Du hoffentlich selber. Zudem ist es gerade beim Surfen wichtig und einfach, ein paar Grundsätze einzuhalten:

- keine Cookies zulassen
- Kein aktiviertes Java
- Kein aktiviertes JavaScript
- keinen IE
- nicht als Administrator surfen
- (kein Windows)*

* ja ich weiß, dass das für viele einfach nicht möglich ist umzusatteln. Sonst würde ja Photoshop_CS3_keygen.exe nicht funktionieren und (das frisch heruntergeladene?) "Assassins Creed" läuft nicht unter einem anderen OS.

BTW: http://winfuture.de/news,40904.html

> Die 
> meisten Trojaner, Bots weisen übliche Merkmale auf die es einem leicht machen sie zu 
> erkennen.

Man soll sie nicht erkennen könne, sondern von vornherein vermeiden. Wenn sie auf dem System sind, ist es zu spät. *Viel* zu spät. Und die meisten Trojaner und Viren werden sich nicht mit einem "Hey Hallo, ich bin ein böses Tool" bei irgendeiner PersonalFirewall melden damit diese Alarm schlagen kann (das machen diese eh nur bei /richtig/ bösen Ping-und-Portscan-Angriffen). 
Und da die meisten neuen Viren derzeitig nicht erfassbar sind (mutierender Code) ist es müssig jegliche Antivirensoftware zu nutzen, da sie der Entwicklung von Viren einfach nicht gewachsen sind.


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juli 2008)

sp3x hat gesagt.:


> Avira AntiVir ist erkennungsmäßig eigentlich sehr gut dabei.
> Jedoch lässt sich die Engine leicht austricksen weil es soweit ich weis immernoch nur nach Offsets scannt, zumindest in der Free Version.
> Einige Einträge machen es auch möglich das AV komplett abzuschalten.


Wenn du Avira für sicher hällst, solltest du dich nochmal mit Virenscanner auseinandersetzen.
Ich kenne genügend System die mit Avira geschützt waren, mit Guard der nie deaktiviert wurde.
Dann ein Scann mit Avast oder Kaspersky... Juhuuu wir haben einen Gewinner 



> Die Aussage das solche Programme sinnlos sind und es reicht wenn man darauf achtet Was man öffnet, halte ich für sehr naiv.


Hier stimme ich dir allerdings zu.
Es gab sogar schon von Hardwareproduzenten mit Viren Versuchte Treiber direkt von deren Homepage.



> Es mag noch so viele Berichte geben die Personal Firewalls und AntiViren Programme verspotten oder in den Dreck ziehen, aber dennoch machen sie ihren Job und einige nochdazu sehr gut.


Nein das machen sie eben nicht, es ist schön dass du Berichten von Experten, die allesamt mehr Ahnung haben als vermutlich jeder der in diesem Thread posten wird zusammen, nicht vertraust.
Es ist aber fakt dass diese Dinger selbst eine Sicherheitslücke darstellen.



> Wenn ich mich auf einer Seite bewege die durch Sicherheitslücken im Browser o.ä. Schadsoftware auf meinen PC schleust, dann merk ich das nicht, es seidenn ein AntiVirenprogramm erkennt diese (Vorrausgesetzt es ist ihm bekannt). Die meisten Trojaner, Bots weisen übliche Merkmale auf die es einem leicht machen sie zu erkennen.


Kein Trojaner kommt einfach so ohne nichtstuhen auf deinen PC.
Sicherheitslückem im Browser sind auch nicht die Aufgabe der Firewall, sondern vor ungewolltem Zugriff soll sie schützen.
Viren die über den Browser kommen sollte jeder Vernünftige Virenscanner erkennen.
Er sollte sogar Viren erkennen die ihm nicht bekannt sind.



> Aus meiner Sicht bietet Kaspersky Internet Security guten Schutz. Es lässt sich nicht ohne Weiteres beenden, nicht für Anfänger zumindest. Man sollte es dennoch wenn man gerade mal nicht im Internet ist abschalten weil es doch manchmal den PC schon etwas verlangsamt.


Die Internet Security enthällt eine Firewalll, das ist herausgeschmissenes geld.
Kaspersky Antivir reicht da voll und ganz aus.
Bei mir bremst Kaspersky das System nicht aus.
Falls das doch der Fall ist sollte man mal in den Einstellungen nachsehen.
Es gibt mehrere Optionen den Virenscanner zu beschleunigen. zB Keine Archive zu scannen, und Dateien ab einer bestimmten Größe auch nicht zu scannen.
Trotzdem wird er Viren die durch diese kommen erkennen.




			
				Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - (kein Windows)*
> 
> * ja ich weiß, dass das für viele einfach nicht möglich ist umzusatteln. Sonst würde ja Photoshop_CS3_keygen.exe nicht funktionieren und (das frisch heruntergeladene?) "Assassins Creed" läuft nicht unter einem anderen OS.


Solche dummen Aussagen sollte man unterlassen.
Das trägt nichts zum Thema bei, und liest sich fast als würden Leute nur Windows nutzen um illegale Software benutzen zu können.
Diese Seitenhiebe auf Windows gehen einem langsam aber sicher gewaltig auf den Senkel. 


Der Link zu der Aussage von Trend Micro ist nichtssagend...
Die Firma versucht doch nur damit ihre neue Idee an den Markt zu bringen.
Von daher glaub ich denen noch weniger als der Konkurenz


----------



## chmee (26. Juli 2008)

Holla 

Wir vergleichen hier auch die kostenfreie Version von Avira mit kostenpflichtigen Versionen anderer Anbieter. Ich finde die Personal(Free)Version von Antivir OK, sie ist bei mir auch schon gescheitert, hat aber auch oft genug zugeschlagen. Nun, man kann für ein wenig Geld auch noch mehr Services bei Avira bekommen. Also Äpfel mit Äpfeln und Birnen mit Birnen.


Anekdote : Wenn man im Netz wild herumgeistert, ist es wohl auch der Normalzustand, dass man auf böse Lückennutzer trifft. Grundsätzlich auch von mir die Aussage, nicht alle Links blind zu öffnen. Wer stellt sich denn naiverweise mit seiner Familie in den Fanblock des 1FC Union und glaubt, da wird Picknick gemacht 

mfg chmee


----------



## spex (26. Juli 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> >Was Du davon hälst ist mir egal. Fakt ist, dass die meisten Viren und Trojaner nicht über unentdeckte und unpatchbare Exploits/Bugs/$FEHLER bei Windows eintrudeln, sondern über bekannte Löcher, die eigentlich als längst gestopft gelten (siehe z.B. Sasser, der nur so heftig war, weil es einfach viel zu viele ungepatchte Systeme gab). Ein anderer Teil der System wird über das Herunterladen und Öffnen/Ausführen von Dateien aus mindestens verdächtigen Quellen infiziert. Es ist auch einfach zu schön, wenn Photoshop_CS3_keygen.exe beim Geldsparen hilft -- übrigens einer der Hauptgründe für die breite Verteilung von Schadcode ist das Herunterladen von Hilfsprogrammen und Cracks für die Nutzung illegaler Kopien.


Wir sind hier in einem Forum, hier gillt die freihe Meinungsäußerung im Rahmen der Boardregeln, und ich habe gegen keine der Solchen verstossen.
Nochdazu solltest du dich nicht über fremde Meinungsäußerungen beschwehren wenn du dann plötzlich mit deinen Eigenen unqualifizierten ankommst, siehe die Microsoft und Windows Abneigungen die du sehr schön zum Ausdruck gebracht hast.




Navy hat gesagt.:


> > Es mag noch so viele Berichte geben die Personal Firewalls und AntiViren Programme
> > verspotten oder in den Dreck ziehen, aber dennoch machen sie ihren Job und einige
> > nochdazu sehr gut.
> 
> Du hast die meisten Berichte nicht *durch*gelesen. Gerade Personal Firewall sind einfach nutzlos, weil sie nicht im Ansatz halten können, was sie versprechen und im Gegenteil eher Schaden anrichten als zu schützen. Beschäftige Dich bitte eingehend mit http://www.ntsvcfg.de/linkblock.html mit einem Augenmerk auf http://archiv.ulm.ccc.de/chaosseminar/200412-pfw/cs-200412-pfw_video.ogg


Was ist dir lieber? Ein PC der es akzeptiert und einfach hinimmt wenn ein Trojaner (wie auch immer er nun drauf gekommen ist) ihn übernimmt oder ausspioniert, oder ein System das dich vor der Ausführung einer Anwendung warnt weil sie offensichtlich Dinge tut die sie nicht tuen darf/soll. Du suchst in jeder ANwendung sicher immer von Hand nach dem Entrypoint oder irgendwelchen Offsets. Wenn ja, Respekt.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> > Wenn ich mich auf einer Seite bewege die durch Sicherheitslücken
> > im Browser o.ä. Schadsoftware auf meinen PC schleust, dann merk ich das nicht, es
> > seidenn ein AntiVirenprogramm erkennt diese (Vorrausgesetzt es ist ihm bekannt).
> 
> ...


Ach Junge, du bist ein Beispiel von jmd mit einer blühenden Fantasy. Bitte nochmal genau lesen, du wirst feststellen das ich Folgendes gemeint und auch geschrieben habe:
Wenn ein Trojaner dabei ist mein System über eine Lücke im Browser (Und davon gibts viele, auch welche die DU und speziell die Entwickler, nicht kennen) zu infizieren, dann merke ich das nicht, es seidenn ich habe ein Antivieren Programm am laufen UND dieses erkennt den Virus anhand irgendeiner Struktur (Offset, API Zugriffe Heuristik, Entrypoint), wenn dieses den Virus nicht erkent ist es wiederum sinnlos, das sollte wol klar sein.


Um auf deine Aussage mit den metamorphen Viren und Trojanern zurück zu kommen.
Dieser Punkt ist weitestgehend totaler Bullshit. Die Anzahl dieser Viren geht gegen NULL. DIese Art der Verbreitung/Tarnung gibt es zwar, wird jedoch von (aus eigener Erfahrung sag ich jetzt) lediglich 0,3% wirklich verwendet.
Die meisten Trojaner, Passwordstealer und Bots, was es auch alles gibt, sind simple PE Anwendungen bei denen mithilfe von Cryptern der Entrypoint (Metamorph) verändert wurde oder die mittels einer einfachen XOR-Byte Encryption verändert wurden, beide Methoden sind mitlerweile, teilweise per AV erkennbar. Als gutes Beispiel g eht hier wieder Kaspersky AntiVirus vorran.

Weiterhin halte ich auch eine Firewall für sehr nützlich, jede Anwendung hat Sicherheitslücken. Ja natürlich läuft die Firewall unter dem Administrator Account, ginge anders garnicht, und wenn sie dann kompromitiert wird ist auch hier Feierabend. Aber um es realistisch zu sehen: Bevor irgendeine Firewall gecracked wird, glaube ich eher daran das mein System durch Viren infiziert wird die sich über Systeminterne Sicherheitslücken verbreiten. Auch hier sei gesagt: Mir ist es lieber die Firewall warnt mich wenn eine Anwendung unerlaubt auf das Netzwerk zugreifen will, als das es einfach unbemerkt bleibt. Auch gibt es derzeit keinen 100%ig funktionierenden Firewallbypass.

Die Möglichkeit infiziert zu werden besteht natürlich auch weiterhin, weil wer wirklich reinkommen will, der schafft es auch. Aber die Mehrheit der sich im Umlauf befindlichen Viren, werden für den Laien sicher abgewehrt. Natürlich Firewallabhängig.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruss


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Juli 2008)

sp3x hat gesagt.:


> Was ist dir lieber? Ein PC der es akzeptiert und einfach hinimmt wenn ein Trojaner (wie auch immer er nun drauf gekommen ist) ihn übernimmt oder ausspioniert, oder ein System das dich vor der Ausführung einer Anwendung warnt weil sie offensichtlich Dinge tut die sie nicht tuen darf/soll.


Eine Firewall ist nicht dafür da vor Trojanern zu schützen.
Das kann man nicht oft genug wiederholen.....



> Die Möglichkeit infiziert zu werden besteht natürlich auch weiterhin, weil wer wirklich reinkommen will, der schafft es auch. Aber die Mehrheit der sich im Umlauf befindlichen Viren, werden für den Laien sicher abgewehrt. Natürlich Firewallabhängig.



Die Virenscanner wehrt Viren ab.
Dafür ist eine Firewall nicht zuständig, und auch kein wirklicher Schutz.
Sie täuscht nur Schutz vor, das ist leider alles was sie machen.

Als Werbefilter für den IE sind sie aber nicht schlecht.

Die Viren die an einer Desktopfirewall hängen bleiben, bleiben es auch am Virenscanner.

Richtige NAT/Port Weiterleitung Einstellungen im Router sind besser als jede Desktopfirewall (egal von welcher Firma sie ist)




> Nochdazu solltest du dich nicht über fremde Meinungsäußerungen beschwehren wenn du dann plötzlich mit deinen Eigenen unqualifizierten ankommst, siehe die Microsoft und Windows Abneigungen die du sehr schön zum Ausdruck gebracht hast.


Das ist normal, es gibt Leute die es einfach mögen auf Windows einzuschlagen.
Das wird sich wohl nie ändern, wie so vieles in der Welt


----------



## spex (26. Juli 2008)

Ja natürlich ist ein Antiviren Programm zum fernhalten von Viren da, und nicht eine Firewall, da bin ich durcheinander gekommen.

Und warum ist eine Firewall nicht da um vor Trojanern zu schützen?
Ein Trojaner baut auch nur eine TCP Verbindung zu einem anderem Server auf und das sollte erkannt werden.
Ja jetzt kommt wieder die Diskussion mit, was die passende Definition eines Trojaners ist.
Ein Trojaner ist für mich ganz klar ein Programm zum auspähen von Daten und zum senden dieser per E-Mail, FTP, IRC, Direct Connection oder irgendeinem anderem Protokoll.

Was helfen dir gesperrte Ports und/oder Weiterleitungen wenn eine Ausgehende Verbindung davon nicht abgehalten wird.
Ein hausüblicher Router benutzt auch nur IPTables, und das ist auch nur eine Firewall auch wenn man diese natürlich nicht mit einer Personal Firewall für WIN32 Systeme vergleichen kann.


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Juli 2008)

Ist schon lustitsch, wie diese Thematik immer ausartet 

Ich würde mal zum pro+contra zu dieser Software folgendes sagen wollen:

Würdet ihr auch sagen, Airbags im Auto sind überflüssig, weil sie nicht helfen, wenn eine Planierraupe übers Auto fährt?

Irgendwie ist es doch die Kombination vieler Dinge, die einen Rechner sicher machen, und nicht ein einzelnes allein. 
Ich würde schlicht behaupten, der beste Schutz ist ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit dem Gerät, das kann keine Software ersetzen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Juli 2008)

sp3x hat gesagt.:


> Ja natürlich ist ein Antiviren Programm zum fernhalten von Viren da, und nicht eine Firewall, da bin ich durcheinander gekommen.


Achso, ok das kann passieren 



> Und warum ist eine Firewall nicht da um vor Trojanern zu schützen?
> Ein Trojaner baut auch nur eine TCP Verbindung zu einem anderem Server auf und das sollte erkannt werden.


Es ist keinerlei Problem diese Verbindung über eine andere Software laufen zu lassen die vermutlich bereits in der "Freigabeliste" der Firewall ist.
Das kann zB über Internetexplorer, oder andere auf jedem Windows vorhandene Prozesse/Anwendungen geschehen.



> Ja jetzt kommt wieder die Diskussion mit, was die passende Definition eines Trojaners ist.
> Ein Trojaner ist für mich ganz klar ein Programm zum auspähen von Daten und zum senden dieser per E-Mail, FTP, IRC, Direct Connection oder irgendeinem anderem Protokoll.


Die Definition ist bei mir beim Trojanischem Pferd zu suchen.
Ein Programm dass sich als gut ausgibt, es in wirklichkeit nicht ist.
Das kann eine Software sein die nur für diesen Zweck entwickelt wurde, oder an eine andere Software angehängt wurde.



> Was helfen dir gesperrte Ports und/oder Weiterleitungen wenn eine Ausgehende Verbindung davon nicht abgehalten wird.


Er soll auch nur eingehende Verbindungen verhindern.



> Ein hausüblicher Router benutzt auch nur IPTables, und das ist auch nur eine Firewall auch wenn man diese natürlich nicht mit einer Personal Firewall für WIN32 Systeme vergleichen kann.


Dass das ein großer Unterschied ist hast du ja schon selbst gesagt.
Vor allem ist es eher selten dass man auf den Router sich irgendwas draufinstalliert.
Beim PC aber nicht, und was drauf ist... das findet wenn es will auch einen Weg raus.

Was zB macht man gegen einen Trojaner der einfach heimlich eine eMail mit den gesammelten Daten verschickt und zwar über den Maiclient der in der Firewall freigegeben ist?

Das sind jetzt nur die simplen Wege diese Dinger auszutricksen.

Die ganze fertige "Trojanersoftware" die man so kennt, die erkennt jeder Virenscanner.
Was der Virenscanner nicht erkennt, da ist die chance verdammt hoch dass das Teil auch die Firewall umgehen kann. Im Zweifelsfall diese sogar einfach canceln kann....




> Würdet ihr auch sagen, Airbags im Auto sind überflüssig, weil sie nicht helfen, wenn eine Planierraupe übers Auto fährt?



Nein das nicht, es geht hier aber nicht um Airbags, sonderm um Radiergummis auf der Stoßstange 




> Irgendwie ist es doch die Kombination vieler Dinge, die einen Rechner sicher machen, und nicht ein einzelnes allein.


Das stimmt natürlich, selbst der beste Virenscanner der Welt bringt zB nichts wenn Leute ihn deaktivieren... Oder die Warnungsfenster weglicken und auf "weitermachen" gehen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juli 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Nein das nicht, es geht hier aber nicht um Airbags, sonderm um Radiergummis auf der Stoßstange



Was haben Radiergummies auf der Stoßstange zu suchen, die gehören in die Nase gesteckt, das weiss doch jeder 

Aber um mal dabei zu bleiben...selbst so ein Radiergummi auf der Stoßstange kann vor einem Kratzer schützen, und derjenige, der dadurch mal eine Kratzer vermeiden konnte, wird sein Leben lang Radiergummies ans Auto kleben


----------



## spex (27. Juli 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Achso, ok das kann passieren
> Es ist keinerlei Problem diese Verbindung über eine andere Software laufen zu lassen die vermutlich bereits in der "Freigabeliste" der Firewall ist.
> Das kann zB über Internetexplorer, oder andere auf jedem Windows vorhandene Prozesse/Anwendungen geschehen.
> ...
> Was zB macht man gegen einen Trojaner der einfach heimlich eine eMail mit den gesammelten Daten verschickt und zwar über den Maiclient der in der Firewall freigegeben ist?


Das was du meint ist eine Process-Injection.
Das geht, aber ist längst veraltet. Ein Versuch sich in einen anderen Prozess zu injezieren wird bereits von mehreren AntiViren Programmen erkannt, z.B Kaspersky AntiVirus. Man könnte meinen ich mache hier Schleichwerbung :suspekt:.
Meist ist dazu ein freigegebener Port auf eine Anwendung beschränkt zu der ein Hash erstelt wird, verändert sich diese Anwendung durch z.B einen Trojaner, so erlangt diese trotzdem keinen Zugang zum Netzwerk.


----------



## Navy (27. Juli 2008)

> Nochdazu solltest du dich nicht über fremde Meinungsäußerungen beschwehren wenn 
> du dann plötzlich mit deinen Eigenen unqualifizierten ankommst, siehe die Microsoft 
> und Windows Abneigungen die du sehr schön zum Ausdruck gebracht hast.

Was ich lieber tun oder lassen sollte kann ich ob meiner Erfahrungen sehr gut alleine entscheiden. Aber danke für Deine aufopfernde Hilfestellung. 

> Was ist dir lieber? Ein PC der es akzeptiert und einfach hinimmt wenn ein Trojaner (wie 
> auch immer er nun drauf gekommen ist) ihn übernimmt oder ausspioniert, oder ein 
> System das dich vor der Ausführung einer Anwendung warnt weil sie offensichtlich 
> Dinge tut die sie nicht tuen darf/soll. Du suchst in jeder ANwendung sicher immer von
> Hand nach dem Entrypoint oder irgendwelchen Offsets. Wenn ja, Respekt.

Was ist Dir lieber, ein Mensch der vernünftig autofährt oder ein "Sicherheits"system, welches den ungeeigneten Fahrer ständig darauf hinweist, dass dieses gerade einen üblen Unfall durch Ausschalten der Bremslichtes vermieden hat?

Eine Personal Firewall ist nichts anderes als unsinnge Software die überhaupt keinen Sicherheitsgewinn mit sich bringt. Es erhöht die Angriffsbasis von Schadcode, wiegt den User in eine absolut ungerechtfertigte Sicherhheit, ist (meist sogar trivial) aushebelbar (Virtualisierungsrootkit) und kann gar nicht leisten, was sie verspricht.

> Ach Junge, du bist ein Beispiel von jmd mit einer blühenden Fantasy. Bitte nochmal 
> genau lesen, du wirst feststellen das ich Folgendes gemeint und auch geschrieben 
> habe:
> Wenn ein Trojaner dabei ist mein System über eine Lücke im Browser (Und davon 
> gibts viele, auch welche die DU und speziell die Entwickler, nicht kennen) zu infizieren, 
> dann merke ich das nicht, es seidenn ich habe ein Antivieren Programm am laufen 
> UND dieses erkennt den Virus anhand irgendeiner Struktur (Offset, API Zugriffe 
> Heuristik, Entrypoint), wenn dieses den Virus nicht erkent ist es wiederum sinnlos, das 
> sollte wol klar sein.

Ja. Und? Welches Antivirenprogramm/PF erkennt das Ausnutzen von Exploits? Vor allem weil es mehr als eine Implementation dieser Angriffe gibt ist es so gut wie aussichtslos, auch weil das jeweilige Programm ja auf dafür da ist aufs Netz zuzugreifen. Hier ist das konzeptionelle Fehler solcher Programme das Problem.

> Um auf deine Aussage mit den metamorphen Viren und Trojanern zurück zu kommen.
> Dieser Punkt ist weitestgehend totaler Bullshit. Die Anzahl dieser Viren geht gegen
> NULL. DIese Art der Verbreitung/Tarnung gibt es zwar, wird jedoch von (aus eigener
> Erfahrung sag ich jetzt) lediglich 0,3% wirklich verwendet.

Aha. Woher hast Du Deine Zahlen und Deine Erfahrnung. Woher weißt Du wieviele Viren/Trojaner usw *nicht* erkannt werden. Hier ist wieder ein konzeptioneller Fehler.

Vor allem: wie schnell ist die Reaktionszeit der Antivirenhersteller nachdem irgendwann so ein Virus erkannt worden ist? Zudem ist nicht selten, dass ein Virus nur dafür da ist, einen einfachen Angriffspunkt für das System zu erstellen bzw. zu ermöglichen -- und zwar unerkannt.

> Die meisten Trojaner, Passwordstealer und Bots, was es auch alles gibt, sind simple 
> PE Anwendungen bei denen mithilfe von Cryptern der Entrypoint (Metamorph) verändert 
> wurde oder die mittels einer einfachen XOR-Byte Encryption verändert wurden, beide
> Methoden sind mitlerweile, teilweise per AV erkennbar. Als gutes Beispiel g eht hier 
> wieder Kaspersky AntiVirus vorran.

Aha. /Teilweise/. Sehr sicher. Und vor allem sehr sinnvoll. Ich verstehe. Irgendwie ist auch hier ein konzeptioneller Fehler in der Aussage.#

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass eine Antivirenprogramm nichts erkennt -- im Gegenteil. Sie erkennen eine Vielzahl an alten Schadecode und genau hier liegt die Nutzlosigkeit dieser Programme: alter Schadcode und Vielzahl.

Ohne Antivirenprogramm aber mit einer entsprechenden Konfiguration des Systems und Nutzerverhalten ist man sicherer unterwegs.

> Weiterhin halte ich auch eine Firewall für sehr nützlich, jede Anwendung hat 
> Sicherheitslücken. Ja natürlich läuft die Firewall unter dem Administrator Account, 
> ginge anders garnicht, und wenn sie dann kompromitiert wird ist auch hier Feierabend.

Ja, ich weiß: Die Sicherheitsgurte das Autos funktionieren nur, wenn ein Mechaniker dabei ist und wenn der mal nach Hause will ist auch Feierabend...

> Aber um es realistisch zu sehen: Bevor irgendeine Firewall gecracked wird, glaube ich 
> eher daran das mein System durch Viren infiziert wird die sich über Systeminterne 
> Sicherheitslücken verbreiten.

Nochmal: Was Du glaubst ist mir egal, denn ich *weiß* das PF sinnlos sind. Dazu habe ich auch oft genug entsprechende Links gepostet.

> Auch hier sei gesagt: Mir ist es lieber die Firewall warnt mich wenn eine Anwendung 
> unerlaubt auf das Netzwerk zugreifen will, als das es einfach unbemerkt bleibt. Auch
> gibt es derzeit keinen 100%ig funktionierenden Firewallbypass.

Warum nutzt Du Software der Du nicht vertraust?
Waru verteidigst Du darüber hinaus "Schutz"Software, der Du ebenfalls nicht vertrauen kannst und dessen Nutzen mindestens zweifelhaft ist?

Im übrigen warnt eine solche "Firewall" auch vor richtig bösartigen Angriffen wie ping und portscans. Genau hier kann man sich von der Lächerlichkeit solcher Programme sicher sein. 

> Die Möglichkeit infiziert zu werden besteht natürlich auch weiterhin, weil wer wirklich
> reinkommen will, der schafft es auch. Aber die Mehrheit der sich im Umlauf 
> befindlichen Viren, werden für den Laien sicher abgewehrt. Natürlich Firewallabhängig.

"Mein Gurt im Auto hilft immer dann, wenn mein Motor auf dem Parkplatz mal nicht anspringt. Ansonsten reissen die immer recht schnell". Ausgzeichneter Schutz. Wirklich.

Wenn Du ernsthaft über IT-Security diskutieren möchtest, dann komm zu de.comp.security.*. Ansonsten ist hier EOD für mich, da Du scheinbar nicht gewillt warst Dir die Links anzusehen.


----------



## Mark (27. Juli 2008)

Hi!

*g* das macht mir jetzt Spaß und Hoffnung: "Habe einen Virus?!" - "Selbst schuld, ohne Antivirus-Programm" ... "Suche Antivirus-Programm" - "Bringt eh nix" ... 

Machen wir uns nix vor: egal was man macht (außer eventuell Linux installieren und nix anderes machen, als den ganzen Tag mit den Rechten jonglieren), man macht es falsch und früher oder später bekommt jeder, der ein Betriebssystem nur hat, um mit den eigentlichen Programmen zu arbeiten, einen in die Fresse, mit dem Worten: "Mit dem System xyz wäre das nicht passiert" oder "Selbst schuld, hättest ja xyz installieren können".

Schade, daß solche "Security Fragen" immer nur so geklärt werden, daß a) die Profis sich in für "Normaluser" unverständlichen Kauderwelsch streiten und b) die "Normaluser" reiß aus nehmen...
Oder anders: MIR - als Unwissender - hilft die Aussage "ein Antivirus-Programm ist schlimmer als ein Virus" oder "deinstalliere Windows" nüsse 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Juli 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> > i
> Vor allem: wie schnell ist die Reaktionszeit der Antivirenhersteller nachdem irgendwann so ein Virus erkannt worden ist?
> Zudem ist nicht selten, dass ein Virus nur dafür da ist, einen einfachen Angriffspunkt für das System zu erstellen bzw. zu ermöglichen -- und zwar unerkannt.


Wenige Stunden, bei Firmen wie Kaspersky sitzen rund um die Uhr experten (über den Globus verteilt) daran. Deswegen sollte man auch die Updaterate auf alle 3 stunden stehen lassen. Es ist nicht selten dass an einem Tag aufgrund aktueller Bedrohungen 4-5 Updates erscheinen



> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass eine Antivirenprogramm nichts erkennt -- im Gegenteil. Sie erkennen eine Vielzahl an alten Schadecode und genau hier liegt die Nutzlosigkeit dieser Programme: alter Schadcode und Vielzahl.


Ahja, Virenscanner erkennen keine aktuellen Viren?
Diese Aussage stützt sich auf was genau? :suspekt:

Darauf dass es vereinzelt immer mal vorkommt dass man sich etwas einfangen kann dass bei den Antivirenherstellern noch unbekannt ist?
Und du glaubst ernsthaft dass du durch dein eigenes Verhalten dieses Problem hättest verhindern können?

Auf Sinvolle Argumente warte ich noch, weil 


> Sie erkennen eine Vielzahl an alten Schadecode und genau hier liegt die Nutzlosigkeit dieser Programme: alter Schadcode und Vielzahl.


ist für mich eine ziemlich leere Aussage.



> Ohne Antivirenprogramm aber mit einer entsprechenden Konfiguration des Systems und Nutzerverhalten ist man sicherer unterwegs.



Natürlich, die Antivierensoftware ist nun das neue Sicherheitsrisiko....
Bei einer Desktopfirewall stimme ich zu, da diese ja quasi "selbst lauscht" ins Internet.
Antivirensoftware baut nur eine Verbindung auf um ein Update zu laden.
Sie lauscht nicht die ganze Zeit an irgendwelchen Ports.
Ein Virus der die Antivirensoftware als Angriffspunkt nutzt in das System zu kommen ist absurd. Da wäre der direkt Angriff auf das System einfacher.



> Warum nutzt Du Software der Du nicht vertraust?
> Waru verteidigst Du darüber hinaus "Schutz"Software, der Du ebenfalls nicht vertrauen kannst und dessen Nutzen mindestens zweifelhaft ist?


Du hast also nochnie ein Programm dass du nicht kennst, dir aber empfohlen wurde, installiert?
Nochnie etwas von einer Seite runtergeladen die du nicht kanntest?

Falls ja musst du ja seit Ewigkeiten die selbe Software auf deinem System einsetzen.



> Wenn Du ernsthaft über IT-Security diskutieren möchtest, dann komm zu de.comp.security.*. Ansonsten ist hier EOD für mich, da Du scheinbar nicht gewillt warst Dir die Links anzusehen.



Bei deinem Stil (den du auch wieder in diesem letztem Satz sehr gut zum Ausdruck bringst) verstehe ich es dass er keine Lust hat sich deine Links anzuschauen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Juli 2008)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Schade, daß solche "Security Fragen" immer nur so geklärt werden, daß a) die Profis sich in für "Normaluser" unverständlichen Kauderwelsch streiten und b) die "Normaluser" reiß aus nehmen...
> Oder anders: MIR - als Unwissender - hilft die Aussage "ein Antivirus-Programm ist schlimmer als ein Virus" oder "deinstalliere Windows" nüsse



Da ist leider das Problem.
Die "Profis" unterhalten sich meistens in einer Sprache die für sie effizienter ist als die Dinge "anfängergerecht" zu verpacken.
Sollte nun doch mal jemand etwas anfängerrecht erklären wird ihm sofort von "den Profis" unterstellt dass kein Fachwissen vorhanden ist.
Ein Teufelskreis das ganze. 

Genau aus diesem Grund werde ich mich nun doch mal daran setzen zumindest den Teil "Computer Sicherheit" meines PC Guides für Anfänger fertigzustellen.
Ohne Kauderwelsch, klippe und klare Antworten und Tips die jeder versteht (zumindest solange er versteht wie man eine Anwendung installiert....


----------



## Navy (28. Juli 2008)

Ich versuche es mal allgemeinverständlich zu erklären:

Es gibt die unterschiedlichste Art von Viren, die im Laufe der Entwicklung von Betriebssystemen und "Sicherheitssoftware" immer effizienter und genialer geworden sind. Früher waren Viren relativ simpel mit wenigen Zeilen sich selbst replizirenden statischen Code aufgebaut, heutzutage jedoch sind viele Viren weder statisch noch leicht zu entdecken. 

Und genau hier ist das Problem: keiner weiß wieviele unentdeckte Viren im Umlauf sind und wenn sie mal entdeckt werden weiß auch keiner genau wie lange sie schon im Umlauf sind. Dabei verschmelzen auch zusehends die Grenzen zwischen Trojaner und Virus oder es gibt kooperierende Varianten. Die Virenscanner sind immer mindestens einen Schritt im Verzug. Es bringt also wenig bis gar nichts, wenn ein Virenscanner zwar Virus A findet bei Virus B hingegen völlig versagt, denn das System ist dann kompromitiert und auf keinen Fall kann man einem infizierten System noch trauen, denn möglicherweise wird durch B der Virenscanner beeinflußt und Virus A dann aktiv nachgeladen (oder gar zur Laufzeit generiert). Möglich ist auch, dass ein Virus erkennt, dass ein Antivirenprogramm läuft und genau dann aktiv wird, wenn das tägliche Update läuft oder vor dem Starten dessen beim Booten, oder, oder oder...

Es gibt dann noch Viren, die verlagern das OS in eine VirtuelleMaschine und arbeiten selber als (sehr simples aber gefährliches) OS (http://bluepillproject.org/), dann gibt es nicht mal einen Ansatzpunkt für irgendein Sicherheitsprogramm, bzw dann unterliegt die Kontrolle derer dem Schadprogramm und die Vertrauensbasis ist komplett weg.

Bei PersonalFirewalls ist es ähnlich, denn das Programm weiß ja nicht wonach es genau Ausschau halten soll und erlaubt meistens nur den erlaubten Programmen eine Verindung nach außen aufzubauen. Die Programme die das dürfen werden in einer Liste zusammen mit einem Hashcode eingetragen. Ein Schadprogramm nutzt eben genau das aus und wird sich bei der PF als ein solches Programm "melden" bzw es wird verhindern, dass die PF überhaupt etwas von ihr mitbekommt, indem es einfach eine bereits authentifizierte Verbindung nutzt.

Beide Arten von Software sind also nur in einem begrenzten Rahmen überhaupt effizient und das meistens bei älteren Varianten von Angriffen, welche aber dann nur noch selten bzw. überhaupt nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Darüber hinaus gibt es ja auch noch Attacken, die nicht technisch sondern zwischenmenschlich durchgeführt werden und dagegen hilft auch keine Technik.

Insgesamt ist es sogar gefährlicher solche Technik einzusetzen, denn der Mensch der das nutzt verläßt sich ja auf eben diese Technik und wähnt sich in Sicherheit -- bewußt wie auch unbewußt -- und ändert sein Verhalten irgendwann zum seinem Negativen.

Das alles beruht aber nur auf der Basis, dass die Sicherheitssoftware auf dem System läuft, welches abgesichert werden soll bzw wo der User arbeitet. Wenn solche Programme auf vorgeschaltete System ausgelagert werden erhöht sich plötzlich die Sicherheit ungemein, denn das Zielsystem wird von aussen überwacht und eventueller Schadcode weiß nichts von einem aussenstehenden Sicherheitssystem (nunja, auch hier ist es möglich sowas zu erkennen, bzw. sich zu verstecken, aber eben sehr viel schwerer).

Besser als die Installation von solcher Software auf dem Arbeitssystem ist es, wenn man einfach sein Verhalten anpasst und den gesunden Menschenverstand einsetzt. Am wichtigsten ist, dass man nur dann im Kontext des root/Administrators arbeitet, wenn es wirklich nötig ist, allein das würde schon helfen eine Vielzahl an Schadprogrammen zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Adi | tmine (28. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, Wer 100% sicher vor Viren sein will, zieht den Netzwerkstecker, baut sein CD/Card-Reader/... aus und installiert nie irgendwas auf seinem Rechner. Somit kann auch kein Virus/Schadenssoftware/... in das System gelangen.

Die Frage ist dann nur ob es auch Sinnvoll ist? 100% sicher, dafür kann man nix mit dem Rechner anstellen? 

Irgendwie gillt in der heutigen Internetzeit doch immer NO RISK NO FUN...


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Juli 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Besser als die Installation von solcher Software auf dem Arbeitssystem ist es, wenn man einfach sein Verhalten anpasst und den gesunden Menschenverstand einsetzt. Am wichtigsten ist, dass man nur dann im Kontext des root/Administrators arbeitet, wenn es wirklich nötig ist, allein das würde schon helfen eine Vielzahl an Schadprogrammen zu bekämpfen.



Und was ist mit Nutzern die keine Erfahrung im Umgang mit Computern haben?
Wie lange braucht es bis sie einen PC handhaben wie "wir" ?

Wer garantiert aber mir dass ein Download, auch aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle, nicht doch mit Viren versucht ist?
Das können auch ältere Viren sein.
Ich erinnere nur an einen Hardwarehersteller, bei dem mal ein Virus an einem Treiber drann hing.

Eine anerkannte Gruppe von Hackern (Leute die sich wirklich so nennen dürfen, aber darüber wollen wir hier ja nicht noch diskutieren), bei denen an einem Download eines Tools dass sie veröffentlicht haben ein CIH Virus drann hing.

Es geht nichtnur darum mich vor eigenem Fehlverhalten zu schützen, sondern auch vor dem anderer.

Ich vertraue meinem Virenscanner nicht blind, natürlich gibt es keine 100% Schutz.
Aber auch aktuelle Bedrohungen werden durch die häufigen Updates teilweise sehr gut abgedeckt.

Gerade in beiden Fällen oben wurden damals die meisten Leute durch ihren Virenscanner vor schlimmerem als einem unnützen Download bewahrt.
Hätten sie sich durch eigenes Verhalten schützen können?
Nein, denn die Quellen waren beide mehr als vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Navy (28. Juli 2008)

Genau hier liegt der (meiner Ansicht und Erfahrung nach) Fehler in der Überlegung: Das Antivirenprogramm schützt Dich in einem der seltenen Fälle vor alten Viren aus einer scheinbar sicheren Quelle und schon ist der Nutzen für viele User gegeben. Dem ist aber nicht mal ansatzweise so, denn dieser Virus wurde geblockt und die Suche nach Alternativen geht weiter, bis der Virenscanner eben nicht mehr anspringt obwohl die Daten /möglicherweise/ trotzdem verseucht sind.

Zudem würde in solchen Fällen ein Onlinescanner (bzw. ein Streamscanner/Proxy) das Überprüfen auf einen besseren Weg durchführen, denn auch hier sitzt der Scanner nicht auf dem System.

Nochmal: Ich spreche mich nicht gegen Antivirenprogramme im allgemeinen sondern nur gegen Hostbasierende aus. Allein /zuzüglich/ zu einem umfassenden Sicherheitskonzept außerhalb des Hosts könte ich mich nach mehrmaligen Überlegen dazu durchringen, Antivirenprogrammen im begrenzten Rahmen einen kleinen Sicherheitsgewinn zuzusprechen -- jedoch nur, wenn der Wissensstand des Anwenders orthogonal zur aktuell-breiten Massenmeinung steht.

> Und was ist mit Nutzern die keine Erfahrung im Umgang mit Computern haben?
> Wie lange braucht es bis sie einen PC handhaben wie "wir" ?

Was ist mit Leuten die keine Ahnung vom Strassenverkehr haben? Was ist mit Leuten die nicht schwimmen können? Was ist mit Leuten die keine Ahnung von Medizin haben?

Würde man diese ohne Einweisung in das jeweilige Fachgebiet Autofahren, ins tiefe Wasser oder sich selber spritzen lassen? Nein, da sie sich selber gefährenden. Warum aber ist es so selbstverständlich, dass jeder Anfänger ohne auch nur die einfachsten Grundlagen von Rechnern und Netzwerken ihre Kisten selber "administrieren" und diese zu Virenschleudern oder Botnet-zombies machen dürfen?

Dazu gibt es dann -- entgegen den Ratschlägen von IT-sec-Gurus -- genug Zeitschriften die PFs empfehlen und Freunde mit Semiwissen die meinen ZoneAlarm oder $PF schützt den Rechner. 

Aufklärungsarbeit ist wichtig...


----------



## shutdown (28. Juli 2008)

Also, wenn man diese Diskussion so verfolgt, dann kann man ja fast nur zu dem Ergebnis kommen:
1. Deinstalliere Windows
2. Betreibe Rechner nur mit Live-CD von Unix-OS
3. Nehme Schere und durchschneide Netzwerkkabel.

Auch lustig finde ich die Aussage, eine Firewall sei nur dazu da, eingehenden Traffic zu blockieren und nicht ausgehenden. Mag ja sein, dass das das eigentliche Konzept einer Firewall ist und die Windows-Firewall es genauso macht - aber hey, wenn mir eine Firewall diesen Mehrnutzen bringt, warum denn nicht?!

Auch das PersonalFirewalls Mist sind, ist absoluter quatsch. Sicher schützen sie nicht vor allem, aber es ist immer noch besser als gar nix.
Ich habe im Studium für ein Sicherheitsreferat (erlaubterweise) einen Trojaner geschrieben. Und jetzt rate mal - auf einem Rechner mit PersonalFirewall war für den sofort Ende. Sicherlich, wenn ich nochmal ein paar Stunden investiert hätte, dann hätte ich das vielleicht auch an der Firewall vorbeischleusen können. Aber wofür denn bitte der Aufwand, wenn auf 99 % aller Firmen- und sonstigen Netzwerke keine Personal-Firewall läuft? Genausogut hätte ich damit den Mail-Server von jedem Einzelplatzrechner aus überlasten können. Das ist ja gerade das Problem: Eine Firewall nach draußen, aber das Netzwerk intern ist offen wie sau.
Und der Trojaner konnte übrigens auch von keinem Virenscanner gefunden werden, dafür war er dann einfach zu unwichtig.

Also, bevor ihr jetzt hier alle tatsächlich Hilfesuchenden mit einer Brutal-Linux-ohne-Alles-Mentalität verschreckt, solltet ihr vielleicht lieber mal hilfreiche und konstruktive Vorschläge bringen.


----------



## Mark (28. Juli 2008)

Hi!





Navy hat gesagt.:


> Was ist mit Leuten die keine Ahnung vom Strassenverkehr haben? Was ist mit Leuten die nicht schwimmen können? Was ist mit Leuten die keine Ahnung von Medizin haben?
> 
> Würde man diese ohne Einweisung in das jeweilige Fachgebiet Autofahren, ins tiefe Wasser oder sich selber spritzen lassen? Nein, da sie sich selber gefährenden. Warum aber ist es so selbstverständlich, dass jeder Anfänger ohne auch nur die einfachsten Grundlagen von Rechnern und Netzwerken ihre Kisten selber "administrieren" und diese zu Virenschleudern oder Botnet-zombies machen dürfen?


Da muß ich Navy ja nun mal Recht geben: früher, als Computer noch einer kleinen Elite vorbehalten waren, war alles sicherer! Also raus mit dem Pöbel aus'm Netz und weg vom Rechner! :suspekt:
Wie kann sich Hausmütterchen Müller anmaßen, der Einladung von B.Gates zu folgen, für einen Appel und ein Ei einen PC in das Bügelzimmer zu stellen und unwissend und ohne administrative Ausbildung im Web zu shoppen, eMails abzurufen, zu Skypen und dann und wann sogar mal Tetris zu spielen?! Gut, ohne Frau Müller gäbe es kein Internet im heutigen Sinne, aber sicherer wäre es allemal... 
Ein großes Betriebssystem dabei zur Verantwortung zu nehmen, AntiVirus-Programme aufzufordern sich zu verbessern, Frau Müller mit einfachen Worten zu erklären, wie Sie Ihren Rechner schützen kann oder gar die Programmierer der depperten Viren zu verurteilen, das wäre dann ja nun doch zu einfach... 

Verzeiht, aber auf der einen Seite sich mit'm Computer - zum Beispiel über Websites - eine goldene Nase verdienen und dann meckern, daß es blöd ist, das "jeder mitmachen darf", ist widersprüchlich... und dient so gesehen auch nicht der "Sache".

Liebe Grüße,
Mark (, der sich mittlerweile ja sowas von hilflos und ausgeliefert fühlt...)


----------



## spex (29. Juli 2008)

*Zu Navy:*
Wenn du nun komplett auf AntiViren Software verzichtest, dann steigt auch das Risiko von alten, relativ einfach gestrickten Viren und Trojanern, infiziert zu werden.
Denn es gibt genügend Kids die sich gerne den einfachen, alten Tools bedienen um mal eben mit rumspielen zu können.
Kein Menschliches Auge oder dessen Intuition kann feststellen ob nach dem Ausführen einer Anwendung nicht plötzlich ein Trojaner auf der Platte schlummert. Nicht umsonst benutzt der Mesch einen Computer, nicht umsonst gibt es Machinen. Das alles dient dazu um ihn zu unterstützen und Aufgaben schneller und effizienter zu erledigen.

Genau das machen AntiViren Programme.

Kein Mensch ist unfehlbar und die Entwickler von AntiViren Software sind auch nur Meschen.

Ich verzichte auch nicht auf das Autofahren nur weil eine KLITZE KLEINE Chance besteht das ich einen Unfall baue.
Auch ein Mader kann mal eine Leitung durchbeissen, genau wie ein Trojaner eine Software manipulieren kann.

Wenn deiner Meinung nach also Software nur Probleme macht, und nur SIcherheitslücken mit sich bringt, dann verzichte in Zukunft auf jegliche Art der maschinellen Unterstützung, dann kann dir auch nichts passieren, keine Autounfälle, keine Flugzeugabstürze, keine Abmahnungen, keine Abstürze am PC, keine Fehlkonfigurationen oder Bots unter Linux, und auch keine Viren unter Windows. 
Geh und mach das Feuer wieder mit Stroh und Feuersteinen.

Mit diesem Post hab ich mich nun entgültig auf das Niveau von Navy herab gelassen. Langsam wird es echt langweilig.

Damit bin ich raus - viel Spass euch noch beim diskutieren.


----------



## Navy (29. Juli 2008)

> Auch lustig finde ich die Aussage, eine Firewall sei nur dazu da, eingehenden Traffic zu 
> blockieren und nicht ausgehenden. Mag ja sein, dass das das eigentliche Konzept 
> einer Firewall ist und die Windows-Firewall es genauso macht - aber hey, wenn mir eine 
> Firewall diesen Mehrnutzen bringt, warum denn nicht?!

Weil es sicherheitstechnischer Blödsinn ist hostbasierend eingehenden Verkehr über ein Programm zu filtern, dass überhaupt nichts mit dem Service/Applikation zu tun hat, bei der die Kommunikation eintrudelt. Entweder man schaltet den Service ab auf dem die Kommunikation läuft, oder aber man filtert über das Programm von welcher Seite kommuniziert werden darf oder nicht.

> Auch das PersonalFirewalls Mist sind, ist absoluter quatsch. Sicher schützen sie nicht 
> vor allem, aber es ist immer noch besser als gar nix.

Sie schützen ja eben nicht. Bitte ließ http://www.ntsvcfg.de/linkblock.html speziell http://www.ulm.ccc.de/chaos-seminar/personal-firewalls/ und auch http://samspade.org/d/firewalls.html.

> Ich habe im Studium für ein Sicherheitsreferat (erlaubterweise) einen Trojaner 
> geschrieben. Und jetzt rate mal - auf einem Rechner mit PersonalFirewall war für den 
> sofort Ende. Sicherlich, wenn ich nochmal ein paar Stunden investiert hätte, dann hätte 
> ich das vielleicht auch an der Firewall vorbeischleusen können. Aber wofür denn bitte 
> der Aufwand, wenn auf 99 % aller Firmen- und sonstigen Netzwerke keine Personal-
> Firewall läuft? Genausogut hätte ich damit den Mail-Server von jedem 
> Einzelplatzrechner aus überlasten können. Das ist ja gerade das Problem: Eine 
> Firewall nach draußen, aber das Netzwerk intern ist offen wie sau.

Jetzt verate mir bitte, wie eine PersonalFirewall einen Bandbreiten-DOS, wie Du beschreibst verhindern soll...
Und bitte ließ die Links (auch die am Ende meines Postings).

sp3x schrieb:
> Wenn du nun komplett auf AntiViren Software verzichtest, dann steigt auch das Risiko 
> von alten, relativ einfach gestrickten Viren und Trojanern, infiziert zu werden.
> Denn es gibt genügend Kids die sich gerne den einfachen, alten Tools bedienen um mal 
> eben mit rumspielen zu können.

*Wann* habe ich jemals geschrieben, dass ich /komplett/ auf Antivirensoftware verzichten möchte? Bitte lerne zu lesen.

> Kein Menschliches Auge oder dessen Intuition kann feststellen ob nach dem Ausführen 
> einer Anwendung nicht plötzlich ein Trojaner auf der Platte schlummert. Nicht umsonst 
> benutzt der Mesch einen Computer, nicht umsonst gibt es Machinen. Das alles dient 
> dazu um ihn zu unterstützen und Aufgaben schneller und effizienter zu erledigen.
> Genau das machen AntiViren Programme.

Du hast nicht verstanden. AntiViren-Programme können per se nur ältere Viren entdecken und auch nur dann, wenn es selber nicht angegriffen worden ist. Allein schon die Tatsache, dass ein Antivirentool auf dem Host durch einen unbekannten Virus manipuliert werden kann macht es sinnlos, da nicht vertrauenswürdig. Es ist allein schon konzeptionell sinnvoller die Antivirensoftware vor das System zu schalten und sein Nutzungsverhalten anzupassen.

> Wenn deiner Meinung nach also Software nur Probleme macht, und nur 
> SIcherheitslücken mit sich bringt, dann verzichte in Zukunft auf jegliche Art der 
> maschinellen Unterstützung, dann kann dir auch nichts passieren, 
> keine Autounfälle, keine Flugzeugabstürze, keine Abmahnungen, keine Abstürze am 
> PC, keine Fehlkonfigurationen oder Bots unter Linux, und auch keine Viren unter 
> Windows. 
> Geh und mach das Feuer wieder mit Stroh und Feuersteinen.

Ich lass Deine Polemik einfach mal so stehen und belächle Sie ob Deines Unvermögens den Sinn der Diskussion zu erfassen. Es ging hier um den Sinn und Gefahr hostbasierende Sicherheitssysteme. Was das genau ist, erkläre ich Dir beim nächsten mal, wenn Du aus dem zarten Alter des Selbstbezuges und der -darstellung raus bist.

Und zum lesen, warum PFs unsinnig sind:
http://faq.underflow.de/pfargumente/
http://www.fefe.de/pffaq/
http://www.uni-muenster.de/ZIV/Hinweise/DesktopFirewall.html

Vielleicht sind einige hier ja cleverer als diejenigen, die sich damit auskennen.


----------



## shutdown (29. Juli 2008)

> Weil es sicherheitstechnischer Blödsinn ist hostbasierend eingehenden Verkehr über ein Programm zu filtern, dass überhaupt nichts mit dem Service/Applikation zu tun hat, bei der die Kommunikation eintrudelt. Entweder man schaltet den Service ab auf dem die Kommunikation läuft, oder aber man filtert über das Programm von welcher Seite kommuniziert werden darf oder nicht.



Blumen haben bunte Farben, damit Insekten angelockt werden, die der Fortpflanzung der Blumen dienen. Aus Punkt. Erfreue dich bitte niemals in deinem Leben an der Schönheit einer Blume. Das ist eine Funktion, die so im Bauplan nicht gedacht war



> Sie schützen ja eben nicht. Bitte ließ http://www.ntsvcfg.de/linkblock.html speziell http://www.ulm.ccc.de/chaos-seminar/personal-firewalls/ und auch http://samspade.org/d/firewalls.html.



Hättest du meinen Post genau gelesen, hättest du gefunden, dass ich dir da grundsätzlich zustimme. Man kann jede Sicherheitsvorkehrung umgehen. Aber man muss  sie erstmal umgehen! Das ist ein zusätzlicher Aufwand, den Skriptkiddies unter Umständen scheuen. Und nochmal, ich hätte den Mail-Server lahmlegen können. Da aber die Personal-Firewall den ausgehenden  Traffic mit überwacht, bekam ich sofort die Meldung, dass hier ein Programm eine Verbindung nach draußen wünscht. Ein Luxus, den die Windows-Firewall nun mal nicht bietet. Ja, ich weiß, Blumen = Fortpflanzung.
Da ich einen Standard-Port verwendet habe, der im Übrigen auch genau für die Art des Traffics vorgesehen ist, den ich verwenden wollte, hätte dir auch eine vielgerühmte Hardware-Firewall nichts gebracht. Woran soll die denn bitte erkennen, ob ich gerade eine Email mit meinen ausgespähten Daten versende, oder ob es sich um eine autorisierte Mail handelt?



> Jetzt verate mir bitte, wie eine PersonalFirewall einen Bandbreiten-DOS, wie Du beschreibst verhindern soll...
> Und bitte ließ die Links (auch die am Ende meines Postings).



Ich behaupte überhaupt nicht, dass eine PF jegliche Art von Dos-Attacke verhindern kann.
Was ich behaupte, ist, dass sie gegen bestimmte Angriffsszenarien schützen kann.
Wie in meinem Fall, durch Überwachung des ausgehenden Traffics eines Clients. Wenn du in einem Standard-Firmennetzwerk einen Client infizieren kannst, gehört dir im Grunde das gesamte Netzwerk, weil die Clients untereinander keinerlei Abschottung haben. 
Sieh die PF einfach als Quarantäne-Funktion an, der Trojaner bleibt auf einem Rechner und verbreitet sich nicht unkontrolliert (ja ich weiß, Blumen...)

Und ich lese jetzt auch nicht deine Links, da ich zur Zeit was anderes zu tun habe - vielleicht heut abend. Ich spreche hier lediglich aus Erfahrung: Eine PF KANN  bestimmte  Gefahren abwenden. Dass ein Programm gegen alle Gefahren schützen kann, ist eine Illusion, der ich keineswegs nachlaufe.


----------

